# Excessive Sweating?



## ShyPhotographer (Jun 7, 2011)

Do any of you struggle with excessive sweating? I do. It started in middle school from what I can remember. It affects my arms, my hands and feet mainly. I can't wear but certain colored shirts because it's so obvious especially during the summer and when I'm in social situations. I can barely wear flip flops in social situations because I'll literally slip out of them (yea I know kinda funny but embarassing!) and you can forget handshakes.... omg so embarassing! My hands and feel will literally swell up and drip with water... I leave puddles of water on a table during a status meeting at work.....

Just wondering if any of you struggle with the same thing?:no


----------



## PHAS 95 (Jun 5, 2011)

I do, I think I have blood problems. Getting a test this Thursday. Just wear shoes, always have a change of socks, bring a towel and water around. Use antiperspirant. (carry it all in a backpack). 

You might want to see a doctor


----------



## pigloo (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the same problem.. my best friends know and I try to make it a light-hearted thing but it still embarrasses me!
I am being treated for depression and anxiety, and have thought of bringing it up to my doc because it really is a problem for me but I can't seem to..yet.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Robinul is a medication often used to treat Hyperhidrosis (excessive sweating)


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes!!


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Rather embarrassing for me to admit as a girl, but yes...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Amitriptyline might work, I've never heard of robinul but that sounds interesting. 

Propranolol is the only lisenced treatment in the uk, I've tried this, I used to sweat profusely, but it along with good spray on anti-persperant and cbt for anxiety have curbed it a lot, I only use it when required.

If you have a semi-open minded doctor you might get something different.

Aluminium based anti-persperants before you go to bed might work too, But remember to rinse them off in the morning!

Good luck!


----------



## ShyPhotographer (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions! I will look into all of that!


----------



## uchiha55 (May 16, 2011)

My sweating is bad, I've been trying to find products, and pick up Clear Dri, but haven't tried it yet. I think they have socks that are used for excessive sweating. I learn to try to carry napkins all the times.


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

My sweating is bad sometimes, and sometimes it's not, I can't really explain it.

The worst time was about 5 years ago. I was working retail in my father's jewelry store and a customer kept asking me questions and we had to design a ring together at the counter. I had to stay with him for over an hour. The weather wasn't even hot, just a normal sunny day. 

I remember sweating so much by the time about half an hour came by, that sweat was dropping off my eyebrows onto the counter as I drew sketches for him. Sweat got in my eyes and burned. I wiped here and there, but sweat would just keep pouring like a hole in a bucket.

I still sweat in most social situations unless it's cold, but not nearly as much as that day. Then again, after that situation, I mostly didn't have to help customers for nearly that long.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Motionless Sway said:


> My sweating is bad sometimes, and sometimes it's not, I can't really explain it.
> 
> The worst time was about 5 years ago. I was working retail in my father's jewelry store and a customer kept asking me questions and we had to design a ring together at the counter. I had to stay with him for over an hour. The weather wasn't even hot, just a normal sunny day.
> 
> ...


I have the same thing as you. I think it's an over-active nerves in the brain. Even though we are alright in the situation, there might be something small that triggers the flight/fight aspect in our brains. When that's triggered, my face starts to sweat. I can feel my body heat up and my nerves just becomes a spigot.

To the original poster. Try search the forums here as I am an avid victim of this.

I found that taking .50MG benzos to help. The reason for the sweating is due to many reasons. it's best you try consult your doctor.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

I have hyperhidrosis which just started to become noticeable last summer, it just started out of now where. =/ Even when there was 6 inches of snow on the ground I would sweat through two shirts and more. yuck right. SA increases it, but even when I am in situations with no stress or social pressure, like just driving, or playing vid games, sweating became a problem.

So, for underarm sweating I've been using Aluminum Chloride, found in Maxim anti-perspirant (and another product sold at Walgreens). Well, it works for me. F**k yeah, I can wear t-shirts again. Second day of using it I was stuck outside on the side of the road in the hot 101F sun, my shirt slowing becoming soaked all the while the underarm of my shirt is dry!


----------



## Mitzy (Jul 22, 2011)

Yep, I get a red hot blushing face, then comes the lip sweat, then the forehead sweat. It always happens when I am caught off guard and have to talk to someone like a boss, customer or sometimes even a friend. I also get shaky voice which really annoys me!


----------



## back fish (Jun 19, 2013)

Hyperhidrosis really sucks, but I had good success with Iontophoresis. 
This forum http://iontophoresis-device.com/hyperhidrosis/ is all about the therapy, they've also got http://iontophoresis-device.com/sweating/index.html 
As far as I know, there are no side effects and you don't need to spend time in a hospital as you can treat yourself on your own.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

Excessive sweating can be not only uncomfortable, but also embarrassing. Fortunately, however, it doesn’t have to be a permanent condition. See your doctor to determine its cause, and then work to treat it.


----------



## girlshateme (Jun 12, 2013)

At first I used certain-dri, it worked for a year or so. 

My doctor prescribed drysol, which also doesn't work anymore either. 

I just wear singlets now and make sure I shower twice a day/apply deodorant every few hours so it doesn't smell.


----------



## poppy12 (Jun 20, 2013)

I sweat soo much in my armpits, it sucks! I have to wear black 24/7
if I can scrape up enough money, I usually get botox for the summer, for me it usually lasts about 4 months.. but during that time... there isn't even a single drop of sweat.


----------



## jackob1 (Feb 18, 2016)

It sounds like you are suffering from Hyperhidrosis ( excessive sweating ) but you should have your doctor give you a diagnosis . I have had this condition on my hands and feet since my early teens and it has been more that just a nuisance. It has negatively affected my social life , very much limited my participation in sports and makes life difficult at work. Over the years I tried just about everything ( except botox or surgery ) that sounded hopeful in my search to try to stop this insane sweating , yes sweat literally drops from my fingers ! I am now 35 and for the last three years I have been sweat free - dry . I found an article on Iontophoresis therapy using a Idromed 5 PC device and it promised to get me dry within 8 weeks or I would get a complete refund of my money . I had nothing to lose.I ordered the machine , did treatments every day for 3 weeks and ....nothing happened. It took actually over 5 weeks , but I got dry . Some people are luckier and are dry within a matter of days .I got dry and that is whats important -and I have stayed dry by doing so called maintenance treatments , for me twice a week- iontophoresis has changed my life , no more clammy ,wet handshakes or feet squishing around in wet shoes ,changing socks six times a day etc. etc. I highly recommend iontophoresis for anyone that is suffering from excessive sweating. But first get a diagnosis from your Doc. !


----------

